# Planning 1996 Dodge Dakota conversion



## joseph3354 (Apr 2, 2008)

welcome to the forum! i hav a 94 dakota that i am going to convert.the bright side is the dakota will haul all kinds of weight.the not so bright side is with a 60 mile range requirement you're going to need that weight capacity. there are a few on the evalbum that have done it.check them out at evalbum.com.


----------

